

Groupon's Profit In 2011 Was Actually $22.6 Million Less Than Previously - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/30/groupons-profit-in-2011-was-actually-22-6-million-less-than-they-previously-said/

======
jfb
Least shocking headline I've seen in a long time.

